# Is 73C too hot for full load Q6600?



## Alcorr (Jul 20, 2005)

For the past 7 months since I reseated my cpu everything has been fine with my system. I soon discovered over the past few weeks the reason my computer had been randomly shutting down was due to overheating.

For the time being, I would rather not go through the hassle of purchasing a new heatsink and thermal paste so for the time being I have the side of my tower off and a fan stuck up next to it. Under full load I am getting 73 degrees celcius and I was wondering if that was too hot and am I slowly doing permanent damage to my cpu?

I am using coretemp to monitor the temperatures, but i have heard mixed reports on it's accuracy.

Although my cpu is not overclocked, I thought this would be the best forum to post in due to thermal concerns, but please feel free to move this thread if necccesary. 

Currently, at about 6 percent load per core I am sitting at 45 degrees while typing this.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what are your system specs?

yes 73 degrees is far too hot and your on the point of damaging your cpu.

Beaware that having the side of the case will make it hotter because you are causing negative airflow. you should be aiming for under 60 degrees c

you should be using real temp to read your temps with the TJ max set to 95


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Core temp is generally pretty accurate for Temps but the Bios is usually the most accurate for checking Temps and Voltages.


----------



## Alcorr (Jul 20, 2005)

q6600, 
4GB (2 sticks) mushkin ddr2 running at 1067 (not sure of timings).
dfi lanparty x48 mobo.
pcpower and cooling silencer750watt
2 hard drives
8800gtx (EVGA)

Also, I have checked the airflow and having a giant fan setup right next to the open case seems to keep temps a few degrees cooler than having a closed system. Maybe its just me...

EDIT:

I will happily replace the heatsink and thermal paste if there is no other option, but if possible, would lowering voltages or frequency just a bit be enough to keep it in a safe range. In particular, I am wondering what the hottest I should be running the q6600 at over a sustained period of time. 65? 60? Under full load while gaming it always stays at a minimum of 66 or so...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you shouldn't be going over 60 degrees on full load. if your temps are rising whilst you are doing nothing then you have a problem with either the thermal paste not being correctly applied or the heatsink not being attached properly. I would redo both again if I were you.

what power supply (make, model, wattage) are you using?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

pcpower and cooling silencer750watt



as my team mate has stated (greenbrucelee) remove your heatsink from your cpu / clean off all existing thermal paste (use 99% pure alchocol & not rubbing alchocol which is full of water) or you can use a fast drying solvent like Goof-off

then reapply thermal paste very thinly .....about like a coat of paint

reinstall heatsink, make sure it doesnt have any wobble to it !

your temps should be about 35C when at light work or idle 

and even the heaviest of work load should not get above 55C on a non-overclocked Q6600


----------

